# Reverse Light Fuse??



## Naughty240 (Jun 4, 2004)

Where is the fuse for the reverse lights? I just changed my bulbs and checked what I thought was the fuse under the steering colum... Rev. Lights just wont work...

Thanks,
Nader


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

should be in the fuse box...mayb you didnt change the right one...that or you have faulty wiring somewhere...


----------



## Naughty240 (Jun 4, 2004)

180SX-X said:


> should be in the fuse box...mayb you didnt change the right one...that or you have faulty wiring somewhere...


is there any other reason they wouldnt work?

Thanks
Nader


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

did you remember to conect the lights in? or maybe your revesre sensor/switch/relay thing is broke...


----------



## Naughty240 (Jun 4, 2004)

180SX-X said:


> did you remember to conect the lights in? or maybe your revesre sensor/switch/relay thing is broke...


Where is this reverse sensor/switch/relay thingy which you speak of? lol, yeah the new bulbs are in right, turned out the old ones were fine...

Thanks,
Nader


----------



## Naughty240 (Jun 4, 2004)

has anyone had this problem???


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

thats a good questin...i dont know where its is, i never had that problem...check the FSM or a Haynes manuel...even a chiltons book is good(shame on you if you dont have one of these).


----------



## Naughty240 (Jun 4, 2004)

180SX-X said:


> check the FSM or a Haynes manuel...even a chiltons book is good(shame on you if you dont have one of these).


lol, I have a Acrobat version of the book(Too poor to afford the $10 books :loser: )


----------

